#ubuntu-es-locos 2011-08-16
<SergioMeneses> buenas!
<SergioMeneses> buenas!..
<leogg> SergioMeneses, hola!
<SergioMeneses> leogg, saludos
<SergioMeneses> leogg, como va el debconf?
<leogg> SergioMeneses, aún no tan estresado :)
<SergioMeneses> leogg, eso es muy bueno :D
<SergioMeneses> yo ando peleando montando unas app en el server de la empresa
<leogg> SergioMeneses, no te envidio :)
<SergioMeneses> no demoro
<SergioMeneses> reboot now
<leogg> va
<SergioMeneses> leogg, volvi...
<SergioMeneses> casi me tiro el reinicio pero bueno!...
<leogg> SergioMeneses, eso te pasa por usar windows :D
<SergioMeneses> leogg, alucardni https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGlobalJam
<SergioMeneses> leogg, o.0
<SergioMeneses> uso ubuntu... y en mi laptop xubuntu 11.04
<leogg> xfce es muy bueno
<leogg> las aplicaciones que trae no tanto
<SergioMeneses> leogg, esta version mejoro muchisimo la experiencia de usuario
<leogg> SergioMeneses, tal vez le de una probadita... pero no me veo lejos de gnome2
<SergioMeneses> leogg, todavia usas gnome2?
<leogg> SergioMeneses, sip
#ubuntu-es-locos 2011-08-17
<SergioMeneses> buenas!...
<SergioMeneses> alucardni, leogg miren cuando puedan http://www.podcast.ubuntu-co.com/
#ubuntu-es-locos 2011-08-18
<SergioMeneses> buenas!...
#ubuntu-es-locos 2011-08-19
<SergioMeneses> buenas!...
#ubuntu-es-locos 2011-08-20
<SergioMeneses> buenas!...
#ubuntu-es-locos 2011-08-21
<SergioMeneses> buenas!...
<SergioMeneses> buenas!...
<alucardn1> holas!!!
 * alucardn1 olvidó que habíamos quedado para hoy
<SergioMeneses> alucardn1, como vamos
<SergioMeneses> alucardn1, norman pregunto por ni... pero leogg y los demas se ocuparon
<alucardn1> SergioMeneses: bien broder, tratando de planear el Global Jam de Nicaragua
<SergioMeneses> alucardn1, asi andamos aqui en Colombia
<SergioMeneses> pero alucardn1 como hablamos hace que dias podemos hacer algo latino de un dia
<alucardn1> SergioMeneses: sería genial, pero tenemos que delimitarlo bien y conseguir los instructores adecuados
<SergioMeneses> alucardn1, yo puedo conseguir un traductor oficial
<SergioMeneses> y decirle a mujica q si da una charla de bugs...
<SergioMeneses> el es del team bugsquad
